# Is group therapy effective?



## dragonborn (Jul 29, 2009)

I'm thinking about joining a group therapy session on campus. I was wondering if anyone has found them effective?


----------



## sillywillynilly (Sep 12, 2011)

Definitely join, I am taking group therapy for anger management and it helps. Any group therapy is good and can help you a lot.


----------



## Xande (Jul 18, 2011)

I was forced to group therapy a few years ago. I wasn't so much against it, but the time slots were pretty bad for my job, plus it seemed like a hassle lol. 

It helped me feel better, hearing the stories of others to help me know that I'm not the only one suffering from depression. Heard some real sad stories and met some nice people (didn't keep in touch), but I enjoyed meeting them. 

I would suggest atleast trying out a few sessions.

Let us know how it goes.


----------



## RetroDoll (Jun 25, 2011)

i dunno. i went to two sessions and never went back, not comfortable sharing any personal information with those strangers face to face. what's the point? well u have to try it for yourself and see.


----------



## blue the puppy (Jul 23, 2011)

it works for some people, for others it doesnt. i went to group therapy through my school for a few months and ultimately decided against returning for a new semester. with group therapy, the plus side is that you get to practice talking to others in groups. the negative is that instead of needing to trust one person (the therapist) you need to trust the group. i would definitely give it a try, and if you have any issues with it you could always meet with the group leader one-on-one and talk about it.


----------



## SicilianuAmericanu (Jul 6, 2011)

I went to a group therapy before and I couldn't open up at all. It was a group for people with aspergers syndrome, which I don't even have but my therapist recommended it. I kind of felt like I was reject being thrown in to a group of other rejects. I almost never talked during the group. One of the members went off on me and said I'm not like you your way more autistic then me, which just made me feel worse because I don't have autism.


----------



## DK3 (Sep 21, 2011)

MrProdigy said:


> I'm thinking about joining a group therapy session on campus. I was wondering if anyone has found them effective?


When I left home and moved into my own place about 10 years ago I was seeing a shrink and she referred me to a group therapy class at the mental health services unit of the local hospital. She thought it might help bring me out of myself more and help me to develop basic social skills as I was having a real hard time with even eye-contact and speaking face to face with people.

Well I was nervous as hell about going and even more nervous on the day and I had no meds or anything to help me get through it, but I figured just be myself since I'm going to a mental health unit and their surely must be people there as bad as myself, but really I had no idea what to expect.

I finally get there and there's a room with a scene like something out of "One flew over the cuckoo's nest". All the chairs are arranged in a circle with 2 staff members (both female) sitting at the front, and a lot of very anxious looking people. I soon realised I wasn't nearly as bad as some of the poor souls there but I still found it a very difficult experience. One guy struck me in particular, he had not even spoken and was crimson red, and there was a girl who kept her eyes on the floor the whole time. There was a guy there who seemed to be an extrovert with no sign of SA who was talking non-stop and it really annoyed me someone like that was there, but he claimed it was just a front and had problems with relationships.

On the first day we had to go around the group and each person had to say their name and explain their problem and how it effects them.

On the second session it felt like were thrown into the deep end, and we were separated off into small groups of 3 people, and made to do role playing exercises infront of the whole group! urgh I was absolutely terrified and dreading it. Silly things like pretending to take an item back to a store for a refund.

There were some nice girls there and I was hoping to get friendly with at least one of them, but none of them seemed ready for that.

I think I quit on the third session and just decided it wasn't helping me. I found it too much, like being thrown in the deep end. My self-image was so poor and my confidence so rock bottom that I felt I needed to do some work on my own before I was ready to be in a group environment learning life skills.

Nevertheless, I did gain something from just going to 3 sessions and meeting others for the first in my life who had the same problems as myself was a huge help as until that point I had always felt like I was the only one in the world with this problem and had no idea so many people in my own town had exactly the same difficulties. I came away from it feeling like a load had been lifted and I felt a bit more normal and accepting of myself.


----------



## fleur de lis (Oct 10, 2011)

One of the best things I ever did and I don't know where I would be today without it. I understand it may not be everyone's cup of tea and it is very much dependent on the style, setting and facilitators: there ability to go through there own process themselves, to work competently and ethically. To continue in there own supervision and ongoing personal development. Best with 2 facilitators as they can then look back at there approach and what is being played out in the group dynamics etc. I spent 6 years in a group, and just begun another. It took about a year for me to say much at all but i'm pleased as I needed to feel safe. I also have some training to be a facilitator but too scared to do it!!!


----------



## Kathykook (Aug 16, 2011)

If your social phobia is severe, DO NOT join a group, unless it is a group that specifically caters to shyness/anxiety/depression.
I've had a bad experience with regular group therapy. It was very disheartening and a complete waste of time. The only groups that really helped me were the depression & anxiety groups. Find people you can relate to


----------



## gillst (Oct 21, 2011)

Definitely! It can only do good I think...


----------



## trendyfool (Apr 11, 2010)

I need to start group therapy. I have this problem where I really like people and need to be close to people but my social anxiety gets in the way, and it seems like group therapy might be a good way of addressing that/making me feel less frustrated (though I know the point of group therapy isn't to make friends).


----------

